# Anyone else ever shoot indoor .22/smallbore?



## deeker (Jan 13, 2011)

As a former hunter education instructor.....we used to shoot for the high of 300 points....10 shots each kneeling/standing/prone....

Winner enjoyed pizza at the losers expense.

A couple of times two of us would shoot 300 and then we would have to make it more interesting....

We would always keep a target an inch or two behind the one we were shooting to show when the bullets would all be in the 10 ring.

With a three foot space between the shooters and targets...


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 13, 2011)

Used to compete in the winter. Been a few years since I have been able too. Seems like every year it was something that caused a issue of not shooting that winter. I could usally average 275-280 per match.
I used a Savage/Anschutz model 64. I have it topped with a Lyman super target dot scope 20 power external adjustments. It had a custom stock with a anschutz fully adjustable butt plate and a freeland front rail. I have a Freeland D handle off hand rest on it too.
That setup can shoot way better then I can jerk the trigger. The trigger is set at 6 oz. Also the cost of the ammo is crazy now days. For a few years I shot PMC target master loads till the stopped making them. Then got a deal on 8 bricks of elley club brown label.

Bob


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, shot 4 years on a high school ROTC team and 4 years competively on a college rifle team/ROTC. Love it, it can make a real shooter out of you,pdq if you stick with it.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 13, 2011)

Been shootin small bore 22 bench at my local club for 2+ years now & just getting the bugs out of my rifle and more important myself.
Its nice, quiet cheap an a mediative time to myself just gettin that bit o lead in the middle of the circle.
My sons been shootin 1 year or so and is better than me already, sniff. He is lookin for his 1st rifle at the mo, we are unsure what, Ruger 77/22, Savage Mk2/TR or even a Marlin 39a Gold is in the list over then next few month we'll figure it out.


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 15, 2011)

for a couple of years during the winter we shot .22's is the basement of a high school.you could bring your own or use one of the instructors or borrow someones,bolt actions only,no scopes.it was actually a locker room under the gym.ironically it was a catholic school too. wow, shooting firearms in a catholic school,how times have changed!


----------



## Windwalker7 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use to do that in a winter league back in the late 1980's. I had this old rifle my father picked up somewhere. I don't even know what make it was.

It was real ugly. Had a bull barrel and it looked like use to be some sort of target model, except somebody whittled the stock clean down to make it more of a sporter type.


It was a single shot with a really light trigger. That gun was the most accurate .22 I have ever shot. It would stack them into a single hole if you could hold it.

Anyway, that gun was ugly as sin. When I first took it to that league shoot, I'd see other guys looking and smiling when they saw it. 

Let's just say, they weren't smiling at the end of the 10 week shoot. I won the high score trophy and my team also won the team trophy that year for the highest score.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jan 19, 2011)

i used to shoot indoor in high school, too bad i didnt find it until mid senior year. last winter i bought a rifle just like the one from high school, a remington 513 match master with globe front sight and aperture rear. i have only shot it a couple of times since i got it. i cant find anyone around here that wants to shoot with me.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 20, 2011)

Windwalker7 said:


> I use to do that in a winter league back in the late 1980's. I had this old rifle my father picked up somewhere. I don't even know what make it was.
> 
> It was real ugly. Had a bull barrel and it looked like use to be some sort of target model, except somebody whittled the stock clean down to make it more of a sporter type.
> 
> ...


 
Ugly, but functional, like my PM610.


----------



## Jumper (Feb 2, 2011)

The FN C1 FAL rifle in use here until ca 1984 until replaced by a M16 clone, had a 
.22 insert that then meant it could be fired on indoor ranges and also on the pistol ranges on many bases (ie you did not have to go to the rifle range which was often miles out, usually you got there hoofing it).

Had a lot of fun over the years shooting it.

Suspect some of the motivation at higher was also to save money on ammo, as 22 was a lot less expensive than NATO spec 7.62mm .


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 2, 2011)

Like indiansprings, I was on the High School Small Bore Rifle Team for 4 years. We held the State Championship for 2 years in a row. One of our members held top individual in the State for 3 years.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 18, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Like indiansprings, I was on the High School Small Bore Rifle Team for 4 years. We held the State Championship for 2 years in a row. One of our members held top individual in the State for 3 years.
> I don't know why the pic didn't come up......
> Well; it's up now..............?


----------

